
After Lawsuit, New Jersey Allows Driver to Get ‘8THEIST’ License Plate - ranit
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/17/nyregion/after-lawsuit-new-jersey-allows-driver-to-get-8theist-license-plate.html?_r=0
======
gaur
> her application had been denied because the plate "may carry connotations
> offensive to good taste and decency,"

Who determines what "connotations" a particular plate has? Some random
religious person in the DMV? This is why it's important to make sure people
understand what it means to live in a secular society.

~~~
pmarreck
Very related:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisdom_of_repugnance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisdom_of_repugnance)

------
jasonkostempski
I'm picturing a car shared by the 8 members of some church.

~~~
maxaf
Church van.

~~~
swsieber
Paint a picture of an ark on the car (8 people were on the ark...)

------
c3534l
I think this is important:

> “Yes, there was an initial denial, but as soon as it was brought to our
> attention it was rectified immediately,” Ms. Bellack said. “She has the
> right to apply for the plate, and the plate is available to anyone,
> including this individual.”

So the person complained that some minimum wage worker at the DMV
inappropriately denied a vanity license plate, which was overruled by the
person in charge and they still had to spend 3 years in court and pay out
$75,000. Fuck that. A low-level person made a mistake and it was immediately
fixed, but this person apparently saw it as an opportunity to get some free
money out of the government.

~~~
dublinben
Perhaps they cared more about setting a precedent that this should have never
been denied in the first place, and won't be in the future. Without the
lawsuit, this could just continue to happen to other residents who are unable
to complain as loudly.

